# Post pics of your dog's parents! Here's Nia's!



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought it would be fun to get some pics up of Nia's parents and grandparents.

You're all welcome to post pics of your dog's siblings, parent, grandparents, etc. I'd love to see them if you've got them. By the way, everyone's welcome! Not only paps any breed, mutts, anything!


Here's Nia's mom Paris. She's still pretty young in this picture. She's on the right by the way.
_CH. Nicomens Paris in the Fall_










Here's Nia's dad. Sorry I don't have a better pic!
_MAWENPAW'S HERSHEY KISS_










Moremoremoremore!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Tiger's Nia's grandfather from her mom's side. 
_CH Mistyrivers Kleins Tiger Woods_


















Rose is Nia's grandmother from her dad's side.
_CH Mawenpaw's Dusty Rose_

















One More!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh gosh, you shouldn't have started this. xD

Okay lemme dig up pics.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Last one is Nia's grandfather from her dad's side. Not a very good pic but it's the best I could find.
_CH Diablo De Costalina_


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Carsten's mama Ch. Windrift's Katy Cruel*








*Carsten's daddy BISS Ch. Carter's Nobel Shaka Zulu*









Carsten's dad. Shaka winning Group at Westminster. I love this picture. They both look so happy.








*A very immature Carsten at only 18 months old*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Beau and Rose's dad Beau Sr.










Beau Sr










This is Beau's littermate Sable who is also Rose's half sister










This is Nard's mom Gigi and Summer and Rose's mom Wendy:










lots more


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

oops! Sorry is this a Papillon thread?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Inga said:


> oops! Sorry is this a Papillon thread?


Nope! Everyone's welcome!

By the way....Carsten's mom is stunning!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Here's Mom, Honiahaka Inuit Spirit (Moley <3)









Here's Dad, Mahlek Quimiq at Honiahaka (Squims) He won Northern Inuit Society Champion this year  and he's up for NI of the Year...I just haven't heard the results yet, but I think he might get it I hope 









And here's Honiahaka Spirit's Journey, my Lupa at 6 1/2 months


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Beau, Sable and mom, Piggy. Don't have too many of her










Nard's grandma Mimi










Rose and Summer's mom Wendy again










Beau's grandaddy Ollie


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love love love how Lupa looks and her parents are gorgeous too! My god I want a Tamaskan dog so badly. A Northern Inuit Dog is good for me too! <3<3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have to say... though I am pretty sure that Pap's are NOT the breed for me, they certainly are beautiful dogs. I have met several of them at our local club as well and they are pretty neat dogs. They have such fun loving personalities and seem less intent in "taking on" my Rotties like so many of the other small dogs there. lol

I love the look of dogs with full coats like that but am honest with my unwillingness to spend a great deal of time keeping them up. Mine (if I had one) wouldn't look like that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> oops! Sorry is this a Papillon thread?


LOL no, this is just a sign that 5 papillons is a lot, especially when they're all related. 

Mia's Daddy Flash










And mom Gucci










Great grandma Denise










Nard's littermate Lilly










I have other pics but I'll stop, LOL! I have too many dogs

Nard's dad is Bomber from the 5 pup Namaste litter. I don't have a picture but that was a pretty well known litter that produced Dillon, BISS Ch Namaste Another Roadside Attraction. 

I have one more awesome pic I need to find though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you know how old Denise is in that pic? She looks quite old but still very healthy! I love how her little tongue is sticking out hehehe.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I love love love how Lupa looks and her parents are gorgeous too! My god I want a Tamaskan dog so badly. A Northern Inuit Dog is good for me too! <3<3


Tamaskans are extremely rare here and are almost Taboo in the UK, how did you hear of them? (don't mind my shock, lol)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Great thread!

Trent's sire

*Nirko vom HausReid VPG3 IPO3 OFA*









Trent's grandsire

*Straus vom HausReid SchH3 IPO3 WH OFA*









Trent's great-grandsire
*Griff vom HausReid SchH3 FH WH Stp3 OFA* (first dog and handler team in US to earn Stp3)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> I have to say... though I am pretty sure that Pap's are NOT the breed for me, they certainly are beautiful dogs. I have met several of them at our local club as well and they are pretty neat dogs. They have such fun loving personalities and seem less intent in "taking on" my Rotties like so many of the other small dogs there. lol
> 
> I love the look of dogs with full coats like that but am honest with my unwillingness to spend a great deal of time keeping them up. Mine (if I had one) wouldn't look like that.


I will let you in on a little secret. I don't groom my dogs but once or twice a month. LOL

Here's that pic though, a 3 generation picture before Denise passed away.










Beau, Denise, Piggy and Sable

Our family reunions look like this










And Mia's grandfather because he's pretty hot. 

En-La's Bravissimo


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> I have to say... though I am pretty sure that Pap's are NOT the breed for me, they certainly are beautiful dogs. I have met several of them at our local club as well and they are pretty neat dogs. They have such fun loving personalities and seem less intent in "taking on" my Rotties like so many of the other small dogs there. lol
> 
> I love the look of dogs with full coats like that but am honest with my unwillingness to spend a great deal of time keeping them up. Mine (if I had one) wouldn't look like that.



LOL, I know what you mean! I don't know if I could ever own a small dog, but they are so adorible!! I saw someone training their Pap in rally and you could tell that dog had the largest personality in that room. It was such a sweet little thing, and he knew who was the Boss.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Do you know how old Denise is in that pic? She looks quite old but still very healthy! I love how her little tongue is sticking out hehehe.


She was just shy of 16. That was taken at Christmas and she recently passed away this summer. She was an awesome awesome dog.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Tamaskans are extremely rare here and are almost Taboo in the UK, how did you hear of them? (don't mind my shock, lol)


I can't really remember lol! I think someone showed me a picture of one, then I started to look them up and they sounded like the perfect large dog for me! Friendly, social, trainable and can be off leash. I had previously wanted a husky but was worried because of their ability to escape the house and not being able to let them play off leash. I love letting my dogs off to play and around here, the dog parks have no fences or anything like that. 

I started searching and found a few breeders in the US and UK. Hopefully in the next few years, I can get one!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent's dam:

*Queina von der Rackqitz-Meute SchH1 KKL1 "a1"*









His granddam

*Quitte vom Thielenhof SchH3 FH1 "a1"*









His grandsire

*Drago vom Mainos SchH3 FH KKL2 "a1"*
(really bad picture I pulled off of pedigreedatabase)









His great-grandsire

*V Duarto vom Liegnitzer Hof SchH3 FH KKL1 "a1"*


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And... this was the result xD

Qodiak vom HausReid


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Sam's dad Turbo:










And his brother:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay I lied.... Mia didn't get many pics of her family posted and I know some people are curious about her coloring. Here's her brothers and sisters that show off the hound tri coloring.

Monkey










Fuzzy










Venus










I think she'll end up darker though like Dallas:


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking back at Trent's pedigree and trying to see how long it goes. I'm surprised to find that they had cameras around 1900! So far, his pedigree is still continuing onto forever. I am happy to find out I had to go back to 1920s to find an untitled dog on his pedigree.

Oh, does anyone know who posted this dog's picture a while ago? I thought it was Elana, but guess I was wrong:








http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/248.html

a random bi-color from the 1980s

V Ilja aus dem schwarzen Zwinger SCHH3 ( V-BSP ) FH IP3 Kkl 1 









right, so I traced all the way back to Horand:









Greif the white German shepherd


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I have pictures of Cherokee's mama but, his dad is definitely unknown...







































Isn't she the cutest????


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Okay I lied.... Mia didn't get many pics of her family posted and I know some people are curious about her coloring. Here's her brothers and sisters that show off the hound tri coloring.


Mia is a Braylor's Papillon?? Congrats! I wanted one but since they're very far from me (I'm in Canada) I didn't want to ship a pup and ended up not filling in an application.

I love how Trent's parents aren't banana back dogs! Their backs look normal and perfect! I've never been a fan of the heavily sloped back...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Isn't she the cutest????


Yes! She absolutely is the cutest.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Mia is a Braylor's Papillon?? Congrats! I wanted one but since they're very far from me (I'm in Canada) I didn't want to ship a pup and ended up not filling in an application.
> 
> I love how Trent's parents aren't banana back dogs! Their backs look normal and perfect! I've never been a fan of the heavily sloped back...


Yep, Mia is from the Braylors.  If you dig around their site you can find a couple pics of my dogs, haha.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> Great grandma Denise


I've never seen a elderly Pap before! Nice to know what they'd look like as they get older etc


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

All of my critters are of unknown parentage...sigh...


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> All of my critters are of unknown parentage...sigh...


Same here you're not only one! It would be nice to know eh


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Marge's mama Nelly..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> Marge's mama Nelly..


That's a cute mama! Marge's daddy erased all the colors with a black gene, didn't he


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> That's a cute mama! Marge's daddy erased all the colors with a black gene, didn't he


He sure did! 6 out of 7 were black. One pup was black and tan.. so who the heck knows. I wish I could see a picture of him. But he was probably just a stray..

Cherokee's mom is a beauty! Looks kind of like Marge.. maybe some hound, maybe some bully in there? What a good looking dog.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Same here you're not only one! It would be nice to know eh


If I seriously cared, I would probably get a specific breed. It's a crap shoot when you take on a rescue but that's half the fun...IMHO anyway.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> If I seriously cared, I would probably get a specific breed. It's a crap shoot when you take on a rescue but that's half the fun...IMHO anyway.


And even though I know what Cherokee's mother looks like, I still don't know what breeds she is. It is so much fun guessing, it's like a great puzzle.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I love the Trent relatives. Nice, awesome working GSDs!

I don't have a pic of my baby's sire. Wish I did... I have pics of my Whippet's parents on my other computer. I'll see if I can find them on my old photobucket!

My boy winning WD, BOW, a BOB over top ten specials, and a group 2 at six months and one day old, at his first show weekend:










His sire, a CH and producer of many champions:










His dam:










His grandsire, a top sire- the great CH Starline's Reign On, ROMX


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

His litter sister, a CH with agility titles:










His great grandmother- my favorite whippet bitch of all time:










Some family!:










My boy again:


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

My GSD











His older brother:










I don't have a pic of dad- he was a normal coat colored and marked like the brother.

My baby's mom:










My baby's maternal grandsire:


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Inga said:


> Yes! She absolutely is the cutest.


I so agree. That dog is just gorgeous! Very cute dog, I can imagine what's her personality like


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Cherokee's mom is such a pretty dog! I'm really wondering what dad looked like since he turned out such a nice color! 

Whippets are so slender and elegant looking! We almost got one because they're so calm and quite and good around kids. 

Missmutt, I thought Marge was mostly lab! I never knew her mom was a light color! 

Foyerhawk a long haired GSD! Such a beauty! And look at those ears right now I always love the crazy ears stage!

Sam's brother and dad are so sweet! I could just steal them hehe.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah, I love the coats!!! He was the only coat in the litter. He's so cute! 

I too am shocked by Marge's houndy mom!

I really like this dog


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I love how Trent's parents aren't banana back dogs! Their backs look normal and perfect! I've never been a fan of the heavily sloped back...


Me too, it's great that these working dogs here are all so balanced. Trent's dam is even prettier in person. Banana roach and ski slope backs = eehh. 



Foyerhawk said:


> My GSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious drooling going on here on my part, thanks a lot. 



Foyerhawk said:


> I too am shocked by Marge's houndy mom!


I'll join the club! She's a beauty, though, and so is Marge.



Foyerhawk said:


> I really like this dog


So do I! I love his coloring/marking/overall look.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He appears to have a beautiful front assembly, with his shoulders well laid back and his upper arm ideal. His elbows are well under his body, and he has a lovely rear. I hardly ever see a GSD with a front that I like (including mine, but he's young. There's hope! lol).


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, it's really helpful to learn more about the GSD standard. I don't think he passed on any of those traits to Trent, though  My baby's full of what would be considered conformation faults, but he's got a great temperament and all I need in a companion dog!

Any plans to show Spirit for fun? I know he's from working lines, but the UKC allows long coats, and the SV will soon. Of course, I don't know what he's registered with. He's a handsome bugger.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I also think Justin, the dog that Xeph has posted pics of, has an awesome front! I love that dog!

I may show him in UKC for kicks! It would be fun!! He is AKC, so I should be able to get him registered with the UKC. Don't know anything about SV registration, though!


----------

